
Ask HN: Payment forms for static websites - orangewin
I&#x27;m looking at some quick options to add several payment forms to my side project, a static website. The idea is to later use AWS Lambda and Stripe if payments start trickling in.<p>I know Typeform is one of the more popular options, but they&#x27;re expensive at €30&#x2F;mo. Wufoo are at $39&#x2F;mo.<p>I&#x27;ve come across Cognito Forms[1] and they take 1% of the payment value which is the best option money-wise. But I&#x27;ve never heard of them. Have you used them before?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cognitoforms.com&#x2F;
======
ezekg
I believe Paddle ([https://paddle.com](https://paddle.com)) has hosted payment
forms which can be used for one-time or subscription purchases, with
additional forms to e.g. update card info for particular a subscription.

------
mtmail
[https://plasso.com/membership](https://plasso.com/membership) starts at
$0/month with 4% transaction fee. Uses Stripe as payment processor. We moved
away from plasso (now using [https://quaderno.io/](https://quaderno.io/))
because we needed European VAT/tax handling features.

